# Flashspiele Spielstand abspeichern?



## Zeto (2. Juni 2012)

Kann man bei einem Flashspiel den Spielstand abspeichern?
Sobald ich den Rechner neustarte ist der Spielstand weg.

Gruß Zeto


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. Juni 2012)

nein geht nicht


----------



## Zeto (3. Juni 2012)

So hab jetzt ne Möglichkeit gefunden

Meine Lösungen zu den Problemen.
1. Flash Spiel von Website herunter laden.
2. Spielstand abspeichern (wahrscheinlich nur Cookievariante).

1. Im Browser den Link heraus kopieren von dem Spiel, dann auf die Seite File2HD.com unter URL einfügen, "          I have read and agree to the Terms of Service " ankreuzen, im Filter Objects auswählen und "Get Files" drücken.
Nun Rechtsklick auf die .swf Datei und unter "Ziel speichern unter" anklicken.

2. Unter "C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia\Flash Player\#SharedObjects" wird nun ein Ordner mit einer merkwürdigen Zahlen/Buchstaben-Reihenfolge erstellt darunter müsste der Ordner "localhost" sein, in diesem Ordner wird nun die Ordnerstruktur von der swf-datei des Spieles erstellt und im letzten Ordner sollte nun die Speicherung sein.
Diese .sol Datei immer bevor Ihr das Spiel schließt kopieren und später wieder einfügen.

Bei Fragen einfach PN oder im Board.

Gruß Zeto


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Juni 2012)

ja dann geht es nur ob es legal ist?????????????


----------



## bingo88 (5. Juni 2012)

Solche Sachen werden - wenn vom Entwickler vorgesehen - im Flash-Cache gespeichert. Seit einigen Versionen wird aber das Aufräumverhalten des Caches mit dem Browser synchronisiert. Hast du deinen Browser z. B. so eingestellt, dass er beim Beenden alles löscht, wird auch der Flash-Cache geleert.


----------

